# Smart Little Lena dies



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

AWWWW! He will always be remembered <3


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh no.  RIP Smart Little Lena


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that is very sad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he certainly leaves some big hoofprints to fill. At least he lived a good long life and is leaving a wonderful legacy.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

R.I.P Smart Little Lena <3


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

aw =( R.I.P. Smart Little Lena


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

RIP. He sure changed the horse indrustry.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

RIP Smart Little Lena :-(


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

R.I.P. Smart Little Lena


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting that video! He truly was an amazing horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my god, I think I'm gonna cry. 

Poor baby. I had the privelage of visiting him once in my lifetime, and that is totally my honor. He will be missed.....One of the few great big names that dies a legacy....-sigh- How old was he? thirty-something, right? thirty six? I can never remember birthdays. My heart goes out to Bill Freeman....


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Born in 79 so he would have been 31 this year.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Then he certainly had a good and full life. He sure will be missed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

